# Can I run 85 octane in my BMW?



## M5Fed (Sep 7, 2014)

Probably runs better on cheap beer than 85 octane...


----------



## z3jeff (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey don't knock cheap beer. Wiedemanns (99 cents a 6 pack then) got us thru college. But every bottle was registered.


----------



## Road (Mar 27, 2015)

E38SkunkWerks said:


> You seriously run 85 in your 12' BMW? Do you also run 2.99/gal autozone coolant? I'd hate to see that car once its a few years out of warranty. I'm sorry for being rude but you'd have to be just about the cheapest BMW owner out there to run 85 in a car that REQUIRES premium fuel. If you can't afford the fuel then maybe you shouldn't own a car of that nature!


I run 89 Chevron almost exclusively... but that doesn't mean I can't run 85. :dunno:

Paul


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Can you use 85 octane gas in a BMW? Maybe.
Can you shop at WalMart wearing a pink leotard and leg warmers? Maybe.

I think either requires that you don't have any f^&ks to give.


----------



## Road (Mar 27, 2015)

mark_m5 said:


> Can you use 85 octane gas in a BMW? Maybe.
> Can you shop at WalMart wearing a pink leotard and leg warmers? Maybe.
> 
> I think either requires that you don't have any f^&ks to give.


Ahhhhh, so that was you I saw in WalMart! :nono:
Nice leg warmers...

Paul


----------



## M5Fed (Sep 7, 2014)

Alright this is America, so if the guy wants to run 85 oct, it's his right no matter how insane that might sound...


----------



## Road (Mar 27, 2015)

M5Fed said:


> Alright this is America, so if the guy wants to run 85 oct, it's his right no matter how insane that might sound...


Yep, and you can whine about the choices others make, even though it has no impact on you.:tsk:

Isn't America a great place to live!

Paul


----------

